# Question about OPK



## lettylou (May 9, 2014)

Hi me and my partner are due to go through donor IUI and I am currently on day 12. Have been testing Ovulation with digital clearblue OPK can someone advise the best time of day to test.  The last 3 days I have had negatives and worried I may miss it


----------



## Cortneywils (Aug 6, 2012)

Hi lettylou, I normally have a mixture of cheapies and the cb digi as you can buy the cheapies in bulk of 50 or 100 very cheap of ebay/amazon and you can the test 4 times a day from 10am onwards and you will def catch your surge. Cb digi's are very expensive, if you think your cheap opk is positive then you could double check it with the cb digi with the same urine.

Good luck


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

Hi lettylou

I agree with cortneywils and do a mixture of cheap ones a long with clear blues. Test roughly 4 times a day if you like to catch the window. Ive had a few issues though with testing a lot and my last cycle i decided to just test morning and evening. 
I found with me the clear blue smiley faces picked up my surge really early on. The cheap ones worked out better in a way as i could see then how dark the line was to see if I was closer to ovulation. Some people can pick up a surge more than 2 days before ovulation if the kits are sensitive enough and thats what was happening with me with the clear blues.

good luck on your journey x


----------



## lettylou (May 9, 2014)

I tested at 11 this morning and it came up with a smiley face so it does work yay. now to wait for the clinic to call me back and hopefully go in either today or tomorrow for insemination 😊


----------



## Cortneywils (Aug 6, 2012)

Wow good luck lettylou


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

Hi lettylou how did it go did you go for the Insem? Are you joining us on the 2we 😊


----------



## lettylou (May 9, 2014)

Hi Sarahlo I had insemination on Friday 14th so I will be joining you on the 2WW. The first week is nearly over. Second week I know is going to be the hardest 😕


----------

